# PB Sunset Studio - What's in a "partial" kitchen?



## gfgallegos (Feb 1, 2006)

Please someone tell me what is in partial kitchen at Pueblo Bonito Sunset (studio unit). The TUG reviews only provide answers to the larger units. The PB web site only reveals all units have a microwave and that's about all I can come up with. What I am looking for is to have a small sink, refer, hot plate, and some dishes, cookware.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 1, 2006)

gfgallegos said:
			
		

> What I am looking for is to have a small sink, refer, hot plate, and some dishes, cookware.


I believe you'll find all those items in the partial kitchen.  I think there are two burners in the cooktop.


----------



## gfgallegos (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks, Karen.

I did get a reply from Sunset reservations and here's what she wrote: the kitchenette is equipped with. 
microwave, 2 burners, pans, blender, coffee maker,  etc.

The "etc" part is unclear but coupled with your reply, Karen, I will conclude that there is a small sink and refrigerator.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 2, 2006)

gfgallegos said:
			
		

> The "etc" part is unclear but coupled with your reply, Karen, I will conclude that there is a small sink and refrigerator.[/font]



Now you've got me wondering, too. I'm going just by memory of what I think I saw. I'm picturing a small sink and small, undercounter refrigerator along with the other items.  Maybe it would be wise to email her again and specifically ask if there's a sink and refrigerator.  I'd hate for you to show up with things that need to go into the refrigerator and there not be one!


----------



## PBlais (Feb 2, 2006)

gfgallegos said:
			
		

> Thanks, Karen.
> 
> I did get a reply from Sunset reservations and here's what she wrote: the kitchenette is equipped with.
> microwave, 2 burners, pans, blender, coffee maker,  etc.
> ...



Yes,and you get a toaster too. A few glasses silver ware , and pots. It passes for what many places call a full kitchen. One bedroom's get a full sized (mexican full sized) fridge with 4 burners and a lot of counter and storage space. PB units are very large even the Studio is a big studio with a nice balcony. Bigger than Rose.


----------



## california-bighorn (Feb 2, 2006)

We were in our PBSB Junior Suite 2 months ago and the only things the kitchen did not have are oven and dishwasher. Items that are not too essential for vacation anyway. I think there are only enough place settings for 4 people, so we did hand wash every day. Fridge was fair size for a timeshare.
Marty


----------



## gfgallegos (Feb 3, 2006)

I knew you TUGgers would help me out. Thanks much.  Reason I'm interested is that I have a buyer for my Sunset week and sale was dependent on having cooking facilities. 

And why do I as a Blanco + Sunset owner know not a whit about the kitchens?  I have exchanged my weeks into other resorts with the thought that I could always later spend weeks at my home resorts. 

And why selling?  Because I've now got 2 young Yorkie Terriers who adore me and the adoration is mutual.  I couldn't enjoy my vacation without them.  Have asked PB Blanco and Mazatlan if they take dogs and the answer is no.  So, it's either the dogs or PB.  Love both, but in the end the dogs are the undisputed winners.


----------

